# Walks along the beach



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

How many of you guys just walk the beaches in the morning sight fishing, casting at boils, or finding pomps? How do you usually do and what is your setup? Im looking for a light weight setup, that I can walk the beaches with in the morning. Only thing I am worried about is if hooking into a bigger one and fighting it into exhaustion. Any tips for that? thanks in advanced.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I haven't fished the beach in a while but when I did I took a Daiwa reel and medium surf rod. Since the surf rods are a little heavy I only took a small light weight tackle bag with a few hooks and lures and I started carrying a nylon cooler instead of the heavy plastic one like I used to take. I thought about buying a surf fishing wagon but I bought a boat instead so never got around to that purchase.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

I use a shimano 3000 ci4+ with a ML shimano crucial. Typically, I use 10 lb test braid. I'll go 8 lb or 6 lb mono if I'm just targeting pomps sometimes. I dig chucking white pomp jigs at false albacore in the winter. I hope they are still running the beach when I get home in the latter part of February.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

steelhead said:


> I use a shimano 3000 ci4+ with a ML shimano crucial. Typically, I use 10 lb test braid. I'll go 8 lb or 6 lb mono if I'm just targeting pomps sometimes. I dig chucking white pomp jigs at false albacore in the winter. I hope they are still running the beach when I get home in the latter part of February.


 
steelhead make sure and give us a shout out when U see those FA . It has been 2 years since I've seen them in Walton Co. I'm dying to get back into those guys. I like to sling a fly at 'em it seems they can't pass up a gummy minnow.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

wtbfishin said:


> steelhead make sure and give us a shout out when U see those FA . It has been 2 years since I've seen them in Walton Co. I'm dying to get back into those guys. I like to sling a fly at 'em it seems they can't pass up a gummy minnow.


Will do. I did ok off the Navarre pier last year chucking soft plastics, but the numbers weren't that great compared to a few years ago. That was a great bite. I have yet to get one w/a fly. I'm gonna have to target them w/the fly after I get back home in February.


----------

